# Does anyone know anything about salamanders?



## Mirabella (Sep 16, 2015)

I've been googling but I'm not finding what I need...

this morning I raked a black spotted salamander out from under the porch (completely by accident). I can't tell if I've done him any harm, so I wanted to make sure he was good to go. I'm in New Hampshire, and it's been cold, so I'm afraid I may have interrupted his hibernation. 

I loaded up one of my hedgie's carrying cages with dirt, rocks and ferns from the area I raked him out of, and dug a little container of water with rocks so that it's more of a puddle than bath. I made sure there were some worms and slugs in there (all from the original dirt.) It's been several hours and he's starting to move around - I don't think he's hurt.

I'd like to put him in the most optimal place for him to survive...

I know there are people here with reptiles and such so I figured I'd just throw it out there...

Thanks!!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

You can put him outside in a damp area with lots of leave litter, logs etc. where he can burrow.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Agreed with Draenog. Salamanders are pretty hardy. If he's using all his legs and moving around he's probably fine. Find him a spot where he can burrow and let him loose.

I own two salamanders. They're tough little dudes!


----------

